# Routing LOTS of masonite ?



## FrankAZ (Nov 16, 2005)

Greetings from Arizona,

Can anyone recommend what type of bit will work well for template routing shapes out of 1/8" or 1/4" masonite in a production level situation ?
I'll be using a handheld 2 HP plunge router (DW618PK) with a 1/4" or 1/2 collet. The bit diameter is of no particular importance to my project, but I'm guessing a 1/2" shank bit (maybe a 1/2" cutter too?) would be beefier and less likely to bend or chatter ? Maybe a spiral, or multi spiral bit ? Up-cut ? Down cut ? Straight bit ?
I'd also appreciate info on where to get a good deal on the recommended bit. 

Thanks in advance,

Frank


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If using a template guide bushing, a 1/2 in spiral with a half inch shank should last quite a while. Masonite, MDF, particleboard, etc. can be hard on bits, but a good quality solid carbide spiral should serve you well.

Some examples:

https://holbren.com/home.php?cPath=22_98&osCsid=39da35aa57616b79c1bc00195886eb42

http://pricecutter.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_P11-1501

http://www.routerbits.com/cgi-routerbits/sr.cgi?1132186894_23797+9

If you are going to follow a template using a bearing (not recommended for doing a lot of pieces in my opinion) a quality flush trim bit with some shear angle will work ok. The fine dust from masonite might gum up your bearing on that bit however.

Hope this helps,


----------

